# auxiliary audio input for pre 2002 540



## ppendyck (Oct 12, 2004)

Is there any way to hook up an mp3 to the sound system of a pre 2002 E39? According to the BMW accessories catalogue the input is only available for 9/2002 on.
thanks
paul


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

if you update the trunk mounted radio, you can add an aux input quite easily. I've did it when i did the sirius retrofit to my 00 M5, but do not have an i pod, so i haven't tried the aux input yet. go to www.bmwnav.com for more details, look for 'retrofits' then sirius.
Mike


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

It is. :thumbup:

You can get a CD/MD interface and plug in some non-stock changers (sony, alpine, ...)
I'm getting mine today.

www.regent-tech.it / www.digitaldynamic.it

It works also with sony MP3 changer.

I'll post some pictures at the end of the week ...


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Here`s some pictures.

Installing the basslink:
http://www.integra-mb.si/bmwslo/galerije/woofer/woofer/index.html

Installing the minidisc changer:
http://www.integra-mb.si/bmwslo/galerije/minidisc/minidisc/index.html

Hope it`s helpful.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## brianmaslen (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to retrofit the "skihatch/thruload" option to an E39 with Sport kit? Is it fairly easy and is there a kit available?
Thanks Brian


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

brianmaslen said:


> Hi, does anyone know if it is possible to retrofit the "skihatch/thruload" option to an E39 with Sport kit? Is it fairly easy and is there a kit available?
> Thanks Brian


I have read (on another board that isn't so popular with the fine folks here) about people having this done, but as I recall it was quite a bit of labor. Since you don't have it now, I presume you don't have fold-down rear seats.

Having done some stereo work in my car you'd have to cut out the metal plate in the seat back using a saws-all. You may need a new trim piece for the trunk, or cut the existing one. You'll also need the parts from BMW with the bag, frame, and rear door.

When I had my '99 with fold-down seats I tried to remove the ski bag so I could fire my subwoofer thru that hole. I was able to get the bag and frame out, but the rearward metal door was not easily removable. I gave up on the project.

Good luck!


----------



## brianmaslen (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for that, if I had the fold down seats I wouldn't worry about ski hatch of course. You just cant find a 530 Sport in the Uk with fold down seats...no one specs it! I tried finding one when I was looking and the only one I came across was in black and I vowed after the last black car I'd never have another...just can't be doing with cleaning every other day. So what did I end up with a Techno Violet colour..very nearly black. I've had lots of comments that it's a "pimps car" or "drug dealers" so maybe I'll have another job to look forward to. I've attached a few pics of the car. :thumbup:


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

That's a very nice car. And rims, of course ... :thumbup:


----------



## brianmaslen (Oct 25, 2004)

gerchy said:


> That's a very nice car. And rims, of course ... :thumbup:


Hi Gerghy, thanks for that, took a look at your car/website..very nice car but much too clean..do you find time to drive it or just clean it? Great website too, I can see why you have won prizes.
 :thumbup:


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks man ... :angel: 

The car`s never too clean ... :tsk: ... I clean it once a week and I still manage to pass 15.000 miles per year ... :thumbup:


----------

